# Working w the Tax man



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

Dove the Pete Tide yesterday after my shot and kill in came 3 sand bar sharks. My dive bud protected my 6 while I got dinner on the stringer...
????
1. If you poke them do they go away,, or get more agressive
2. What are the chances of them being around the next day
3. How do bang sticks operate
4. Are shark sheilds effective w a stringer in hand?


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I have seen more sharks on the Pete tide than most other wrecks. Yes they willl be there tomorrow, and the day after that. 

A solo shark can be deterred by charging it and poking it. If they are running 2 or three together you will have a hard time scaring them off.

Just find smaller less popular dive (fishing) sites. The big public wrecks are going to have lots of sharks.


----------



## legion (Sep 21, 2010)

I dove the Pete on Thursday. Shot an amberjack and had a ~7-8ft. shark *instantly* came out of the blue and chomp down on the AJ about 3 feet away from me while it was still on the spear. I would say it was about 5 seconds from when I shot to when the shark hit. Definitely drawn to the shot of the spear gun sound as the AJ did not really fight yet. A tug of war ensued that lasted about 30 seconds with the shark chomping and running with my spear and me hanging on to my spear gun for a terrible ride. Finally my mono-line broke and we hightailed it out of there. Thank GOD I was not wrapped in the mono like sometimes happens with a big AJ.

I am afraid that we have all taught the sharks at Pete that they can get a free meal. In 12 years of diving, I have never had a shark do that before. I can always stand them off or poke them to make them leave, and they never just come straight in for the chomp right away. Unfortunately, it is probably going to come down to someone getting hurt or killing the sharks.

By the way... if you find my spear at the Pete... send me a PM and give it back to me?


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

Hmm was considering another trip to the Pete


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Powerheads are the answer they and there buddies don't like it and they learn quick when one gets shot. The problem is taking one and getting it ready to shoot in time while spearfishing. Best way is to go for a specific purpose with the powerhead ready to shoot or carry two guns spear tip and second with the powerhead. Powerheads on a speargun require that you only load one rubber to prevent pre detonation. A pole spear is also another way but the range is limited. No easy answer and with the regulations on sharks in the last ten years they are going to increase in aggresiveness.


----------



## legion (Sep 21, 2010)

So do powerheads hurt your eardrums when they detonate?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

legion said:


> So do powerheads hurt your eardrums when they detonate?


Nope never had a problem the water and if you hit something absorb the sound and small shockwave.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

The shooter of a powerhead doesn't get much ear trauma at all. If your buddy is on the other side of it, even 20 ft away, they will dog cuss you. However, they will not suffer any long term damage.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

If it's just one shark, like said above, I usually start swimming straight at it and jab it in the nose. They usually bug out or at least stay out of the way after that. Once their buddies show up, they don't seem to be detered as easily.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Telum Pisces said:


> If it's just one shark, like said above, I usually start swimming straight at it and jab it in the nose. They usually bug out or at least stay out of the way after that. Once their buddies show up, they don't seem to be detered as easily.


Agreed.

I recommend attaching a small lift bag to your stringer and shooting your fish to the surface. The sharks always leave me alone afterwards.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I recommend attaching a small lift bag to your stringer and shooting your fish to the surface. The sharks always leave me alone afterwards.


They leave you alone because you just fed them your stringer with food attached. Good idea if someone can get it out of the water. Or just if anchored hook it to the anchor line and inflate.


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

what is a average price for a power head ,,, what caliber?

can they be mounted to the side of the spear gun?

yes the lift bag on the stringer does seem to calm the situation down.

on the dive last week , we didn't see fish until we reached the pilot house and the water was warmer than the bottom .. do the sharks seem to avoid the colder water?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Beco powerheads run about $150. They come with a 24" rod attached (legal reasons). Cut that rod off and it will thumb screw to your spear tip. Order it threaded however your spear threads are (6mm is common around here) and it will screw on to a spear shaft. 
Don't fire a powerhead on a fiberglass or wood shaft/polespear. They will shatter.


----------

